# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Calling all Musicians...

## SKA

I was hoping there are some musicians on these boards.
I thought perhaps together we could record and compose an *entrancing Lucid Dream aid Track*.


I Play a great deal of *guitar* and some *Piano* and I like creating mysterious melodies. Now if you can play anything: Percussions would be very nice, piano, Bass, Trumpet, Didgeridoo...anything you think may be a good sound to add to an Ambient Lucid Dream aid MP3.

You can record beat/melody-samples with simple free downloadable programs like:
AudaCity which is what I use.
Perhaps some of you can create ambient sounds with Cubase or Reason or such programs. We could work together in making something very ambient by sending eachother our recorded samples and recording something over it on another track.

Perhaps some people here can add Bineary beats and Theta waves and such.


My idea is to make entrancing music that really calms and clears your mind and keeps you focussed and undisturbed when you close your eyes and listen to it.
So if you can play something mellow and entrancing on your Djembe or Bongo.or whatever... Let me know if you're interrested to compose an ambient track with it.

----------


## phoenelai

> _Originally posted by SKA_
> *I was hoping there are some musicians on these boards.
> I thought perhaps together we could record and compose an entrancing Lucid Dream aid Track.
> 
> 
> I Play a great deal of guitar and some Piano and I like creating mysterious melodies. Now if you can play anything: Percussions would be very nice, piano, Bass, Trumpet, Didgeridoo...anything you think may be a good sound to add to an Ambient Lucid Dream aid MP3.
> 
> You can record beat/melody-samples with simple free downloadable programs like:
> AudaCity which is what I use.
> ...



I'll contribute the monural beats and background sounds. We need a nice female voice to contribute which ever mantra we proposed to use.

http://www.phoensnd.com/

Thanks!

----------


## GiraffeToothbrush

If I created a score on Noteworthy Composer, would somebody be able to record it on something better?

----------


## Distant Clone

I might be able to help with the creative suggestions part. I have some experience mixing in Audacity too. I&#39;m not a big fan of binaural/monoaural beats. I might be able to pitch in on the mantra,  ::tomato::  too, if Ophelia&#39;s not available

----------


## SKA

> I might be able to help with the creative suggestions part. I have some experience mixing in Audacity too. I&#39;m not a big fan of binaural/monoaural beats. I might be able to pitch in on the mantra,  too, if Ophelia&#39;s not available
> [/b]



Yeah well we should kinda try all sorts of different mantra voices to see what mantra seems to penetrate more and catch your attention better. You know, just like some music just forces you to listen to it more than other music.
The music should be of the same nature. Really catchy. And same thing for the Mantra words...They should be very catchy.

I remember a kind of fearytale-like themepark attraction in De Efteling here in The Netherlands where an old Man, former bandit/cultmember, telling about how his house got cursed by a female angel as they raided a monastry, the house of God. He tells the exact words of the curse and as he starts saying that curse one could suddenly hear the high, female voice saying the curse with him.
Somehow that sounded very impressive. The whol story was impressive.

Perhaps we could create a small poem-like Mantra to remember you that you are dreaming by means of a very catchy poetic line of words such as:

&#39;&#39;All that happens between sleeping and waking is but a Dream,
Reality is instable and utterly bizarre it seems.
Let lucidity open your eyes, point out dreamsigns and make you realise,
You are Asleep; you did not awaken yet,
Therefor everything that is happening around you is all just a Dream in your Head.
Don&#39;t follow the path chosen, STOP it&#39;s all still-frozen, Act as you wish&#39;&#39;

Something like that...an Eye opening, penetrating message anyways. I&#39;m open to suggestions.


Question your reality and Recognise you are in a DreamState

----------


## YellowCalx777

Hey everyone first post WOO

I&#39;m a dedicated musician and this topic kind of got my attention. I&#39;m really into ambient music and have quite a good collection of songs that will just completely send you away. I&#39;ll just list some that I highly recommend.

Floatilla by Spacetime Continuum

Most songs on the "Druqks" album by Richard D. James

Anything from "Selected Ambient Works" album by Richard D. James (Blue Calx is my favorite on that one)

The Wall of Light by Steve Vai

State of Grace by Steve Vai

Autumn in Nepal on the Album "Various Artists - Archives Vol. 4" (sitar played by Steve Vai)

Ok there is a radio program on NPR every night at 9 that plays the coolest ambient music you&#39;ll find. 

www.hos.com ~      Probably the best place to get your ambient fix. Really awesome stuff on there. If you browse around on that site you can find all the stuff theyve played plus you can listen to the radio programs they&#39;ve played.

Well there&#39;s all the best ambient style of music you&#39;ll ever need. I make a lot of...weird music. Some could be ambient but most is just...weird. Click my signature picture to listen to 4 of the...probably about 50 songs Ive made. I&#39;ll try to make a really ambient one today.

Oh and also if you have trouble attaining all the aforementioned songs I would be happy to send you some preferably via AIM if you have it.

Peace

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> If I created a score on Noteworthy Composer, would somebody be able to record it on something better?
> [/b]



possibly

what&#39;s Noteworthy Composer?

----------


## SKA

> possibly
> 
> what&#39;s Noteworthy Composer?
> [/b]



 Possibly? Well that&#39;d be great cuz I own a crappy PC with some crappy soundcard (S3 pro-Savage I believe, terrible) so all it can afford to run is AudaCity, a simple recording program which uses my external mic. But if you, or anyone, could finetune and edit my recording so it sounds smooth as a baby&#39;s butt that&#39;d be great.

I also had a couple of other ideas:
1. perhaps before the ambient mantra part starts we could make a spoken story-intro about dreaming with entrancing and suiting ambient sounds. A short one so it won&#39;t get annoying to hear it every night again. Something dream/conciousness related. See when words are spoken they kind of subconciously Force us to listen to them. Perhaps a good way of focussing attention before WILDing.

2. Perhaps we could make transitions in the ambience (Percussion dropping in and out, flute melodies, strings and classic guitar picking harmonies) that synchronise with certain sleeping stages.
You could play it all night and leave it on. Hopefully as you reach your last REMsleep, the lighter sleep, the music would simultaniously become a bit more attention demanding.

Music is an intricate mindtool. I know it does miracles with me anyways, but I&#39;m sure I can apply this magic in Lucid Dreaming Aid.

----------


## GiraffeToothbrush

> possibly
> 
> what&#39;s Noteworthy Composer?
> [/b]



It&#39;s a simple MIDI program. Its sound isn&#39;t of the greatest quality, so it&#39;s really only good for composing/copying scores. You can get a free version here:

http://www.noteworthysoftware.com

It says it&#39;s a 30-day trial, but there was an error in the coding, (shhh&#33 :wink2:  so you can keep it as long as you like. If you run out of saves, you can always copy it onto a new file.

Just as long as you can read the score and you have a MIDI keyboard, there shouldn&#39;t be many problems. I don&#39;t care if the voices need to be changed for whatever reason.

----------


## Ynot

Don&#39;t think I&#39;ll be any help composition wise, but can certainly help production wise

you&#39;ve first got to decide how professional you want to be with this
now, I don&#39;t mean this in a nasty way
but I can see this going horribly wrong from the get-go

low bitrate mp3&#39;s being passed between people, being mixed together and re-compressed, and passed on to the next guy

in the end, it&#39;ll sound like arse

what you need is a set format agreed upon that everybody adhears to
so when the elements are mastered and mixed down to a single track, it&#39;s as nice sounding as possible.

also, it will help if everybody sets down what they do, musically
any strengths / weaknesses they have
whether you play an analogue instrument (drum kit, guitar, etc.) or digital (midi keyboard into computer)

----------


## SKA

I know Ynot. 
It&#39;d be best if it was made by one person in a program. All I&#39;m trying to exchange with people here are musical ideas and recordings of it. If you, or anyone round here, can take those ideas and melodies made up by different lucid musicians here and mix them into something that sounds really smooth that&#39;d be great.

The Idea with the home made, simple, lowquality recordings is so that FIRST the melodic schedual and basic idea for the song is created. These would be our melodies, speaking more to us than most other melodies.
Now anyone who uses a professional recording/mixing program could Then take this song and work it out smoothly to a professional deep entrancing MP3.

However, My father owns a very very professional Studio. I can send high quality guitar, vocal and Piano recordings to people who can in turn export it into their music program and doodle around with sound effects and mix it into a long MP3


*BTW.  My Weapons of Choice:
ANALOGUE:
-My Semi-Accoustic Ibanez Guitar
-Vocals, I do alot of singing...always and everywhere. I&#39;m into Ska, Reggae and DnB alot but I like mysterious eastern melodies alot too as well as celtic vocals. I often create choirs of myself with AudaCity
DIGITAL:
a Yamaha B200 digital synthesizer
-My Semi-Accoustic Ibanez Guitar again 
-My dad&#39;s Fender StratoCaster ( from 1956   ) I can play it for a recording
-My dad&#39;s synthesizer which has like COUNTLESS wicked sound effects*

----------


## YellowCalx777

I have professional software so I could definately mix all your tracks down with better instruments and effects (like reverbs and delays). I use fruityloops to make all of my music. I don&#39;t know how the programs that you guys use work but the easiest way for me to make everything sound great is for you to save it as a .WAV which allows me to import the track directly into my software. 

Just a suggestion....

by the way I wrote a little melody that could be used at some point possibly maybe who knows...wrote it in 30 seconds and took an overall 5 minutes to finish...

http://www.webpost.net/ch/Chibi519/untitled.mp3

There&#39;s just a possible route we could go...we could scratch the drums and add whatever we want but thats just the framework. Just a little taste of what it could sound like.

edit: if the link doesn&#39;t work the first time you click it just refresh the page it should come up.

----------


## Ynot

Don&#39;t get me wrong
I think different people doing different elements of the track is a great idea
I meant more along the lines of:

All recordings to be at 32bit, 48kHz

no compression (export to Wave)
by all means sent mp3&#39;s over the net for feedback / opinion, but only use PCM Wave for the final recording

everyone keeps the recording as clean as possible (no reverb, distortion, other crap) that can all be added later

make sure you know how to set up your levels properly (keep absolutely everything in the green)

if your recording multiple elements (drum kit, for example) record each element on it&#39;s own track (plus a couple of overall tracks)

Also, more importantly than using good software, is knowing *how* to use it properly
particularly when it comes to the mix-down

******
might be worth moving this to the lounge or artists corner, btw
******

----------


## Distant Clone

Just a quick suggestion to add to Ynot&#39;s requirements. I think all tracks should be multiples of the same number of samples. All tracks should be divisible by a number like 2^10,  which boils down to about 2% of a second. That way, we can put them together like building blocks. It really cuts down on the number of places where tracks can line up, now approximately 1 out of 1000 possibilities are suitable. Also the edges will line up the nicely, which should make mixing easy. The only side effect is that any blank space will cause any overlapping tracks to sound relatively more quiet.

As far as creatively, I think the track should have gongs/bells and lots of echos. Also, use the voice as an instrument so it doesn&#39;t stick out. Hopefully an effect that simulates that zoning out sound when you fall asleep in the middle of class. You know, how the (teacher&#39;s) voice gets loud and blurred sort of like Charlie Brown&#39;s teacher.

----------


## Ynot

gongs ?
serious ?&#33;?

nice wishy washy aural landscape
feeling sleepy
wishy washy
nice and snug
wishy washy
*BOSHHHhhhh*

----------


## GiraffeToothbrush

Gongs sound good at the beginning of crescendos.

Minor melodics will do well in the way of composing something "mysterious" (just a thought).

----------


## EVIL JOE

> ...Didgeridoo...[/b]



I have a homemade Didgeridoo but I only know how to play one note on it.

----------


## GiraffeToothbrush

> I have a homemade Didgeridoo but I only know how to play one note on it.
> [/b]



Make your lips tighter/looser. That should make some different notes.

----------


## RooJ

YellowCalx777,
Just wondering.. have you played the games &#39;homeworld&#39; or &#39;x2 the threat&#39;?
Some of the best ambient music ive ever heard on those games.. also try Aphex Twin - Stone In Focus.. very repetative but relaxing...

----------


## YellowCalx777

> YellowCalx777,
> Just wondering.. have you played the games &#39;homeworld&#39; or &#39;x2 the threat&#39;?
> Some of the best ambient music ive ever heard on those games.. also try Aphex Twin - Stone In Focus.. very repetative but relaxing...
> [/b]



No I haven&#39;t played those games but I&#39;ve heard of em. And yeah Stone in Focus is really great. Richard D. James has some awesome ambient stuff. Stone in Focus is a good example of what we could make...repetitive melody; simple at first and then adds sounds/instruments/voices as it delves deeper into the song. Also this this has got to be long...like 7-10 minutes. 

Some people were talking about having a mantra start the whole song out. We could probably have someone with a deep relaxing voice record themselves speaking "Is all that we see or seem
But a dream within a dream" or something...then I could add some reverb or a slight flanger to it it would sound cool. 

Just some suggestions... :yumdumdoodledum:

----------


## Inverting_world_lines

well id be happy to help as i also play piano and guitar (piano quite proficiently) I actually was in the process of writing a song that was slow and hypnotic though i don&#39;t think it would be considered ambient.  I have dial-up so I probably won&#39;t be able to help much.  I can record live things on sound recorder with my synth, piano, or guitar and then remove the noise with FLStudio, but otherwise I don&#39;t have any music programs to make wavs with. Also, I&#39;m not incredibly active on this site and once school starts I definitly won&#39;t be.  But supposing all of the above isn&#39;t a hurdle, I&#39;d love to do something&#33; lol...

The mantra thing sounds cool, and gongs can be used as ambient stuff as long as they are stroked and not bashed. We could just as easily add noise instead of actually using a gong...the latter is a bit of a hassle.

Oh and I sort of made an ambient/chillout song that you can find on soundclick. PM me if you want the url. I warn you though--I&#39;m a pretty lousy producer.

----------


## GiraffeToothbrush

Should everyone stick to one key signature/chord progression? I figure it will save a lot of time and energy when creating the final track.

E minor a good key signature. I&#39;ve already started a score in that key, although mind you it consists more of melodies than effects. (Noteworthy is very limited in that area, but my hard drive has no room for something better.)

----------


## YellowCalx777

I picked A lydian for what I&#39;ve wrote but no ones said anything about it...so I&#39;ll just repost the link in case you guys missed it... :yumdumdoodledum: http://www.webpost.net/ch/Chibi519/untitled.mp3

edit: refresh the page once you open it to hear the song

E minor would sound nice...I might just mess around in that key for a bit tonight...maybe somethin might happen. I&#39;m anxious to hear what you&#39;ve got down GiraffeToothbrush because the more I think about it, what I&#39;ve written may not be ambient enough....maybe because of the drums.

By the way does anyone know of a good free site that I can upload songs on? The one I&#39;m using now only lets me upload 1 megabyte which isn&#39;t enough...

----------


## GiraffeToothbrush

http://media.putfile.com/DreamViews-Track

That&#39;s all I have right now. It&#39;s poor quality, which is why I ask that someone who has better software record it for me from the score. The way it sounds isn&#39;t necessarily the way I want it to go, either.

Putfile is free, just so you know.

I was thinking the same thing about ambience, although I can&#39;t get to yours right now.

EDIT: I found it. I like it better than mine...

----------


## YellowCalx777

Heres a variation in E minor: http://media.putfile.com/dreamViews-1

By the way I liked yours GiraffeToothbrush. save it as a .wav and send it to me if you can.

----------


## GiraffeToothbrush

I&#39;m afraid I can&#39;t save it as a .wav, but if you have Noteworthy Composer, I can give it to you as a score.

----------


## SKA

> I have a homemade Didgeridoo but I only know how to play one note on it.
> [/b]



Yeah a friend of mine has a Didgeridoo too. Hes not a star at playing it but he can get a decent deep vibrating sound out of it. I thought maybe it would be great for a low background noise in the Ambient Music, but then Difitally altered with effects making it sound much deeper and echoing...Like when you would blow a Mega Horn or Didgeridoo at the centre of a valley surrounded by high mountainian cliffs. That is a very deep magical entrancing sound.

Sounds like that are really Overwhelming. They make an impression on you. Like Sometimes when spose you were in a theme park attraction on a boat riding you through the attraction and the surroundings, music and overall scenery just really gets hold of you. It&#39;s got your 100% pure attention because they make such a strong impression:
I would want These sounds, that do that with you, in the ambient tracks. so it really gets hold of you and makes it easy to focus on while falling asleep. Perhaps a great way of focussing on the music while WILDing :/


BTW: Hey the newest wacky instrument: The Electric Didgeridoo + Amplifier with wacky sound effects.  COPYWRITE&#33;   ::wink::

----------


## EVIL JOE

Well I can&#39;t really play too long because I need to exhale a lot of air but maybe I could record myself doing one note for as long as I can. Then I could mess around with it in Audicity or I could just let you guys have it and you can loop it or whatever and make it a background noise.

----------


## YellowCalx777

Yea looping shouldn&#39;t be a problem just keep the note steady. Can you record as a .wav please?

----------


## GiraffeToothbrush

Now I wish I had a digeridoo and a mic that works. I could hold a note forever. (Playing the flute for three years gives you amazing air.) My best advice would be to breathe down into your abdomen rather than into your chest before playing; in other words, breathe with your diaphragm.

----------


## Distant Clone

Has anyone considered synthesizing a didgeroo? I had a project where I had to write a synthesizer of sorts. I *might* be able to write something that produces one note at a time, for starters. More instruments/notes could be added later. I&#39;m sure this has all been done before. 

The envelope (amplitude as a function of time) of the sine wave determines what instrument it sounds like. When I did ours for our project, we kind of made a flute sounding instrument. That was with three of four linear piecewise functions. I know how a piano envelope looks too. If I knew what a didgeroo sounded like, I might be able to guess, but I&#39;m still not sure whether I am going to write a small synthesizer yet.

----------


## GiraffeToothbrush

> Has anyone considered synthesizing a didgeroo? I had a project where I had to write a synthesizer of sorts. I *might* be able to write something that produces one note at a time, for starters. More instruments/notes could be added later. I&#39;m sure this has all been done before. 
> 
> The envelope (amplitude as a function of time) of the sine wave determines what instrument it sounds like. When I did ours for our project, we kind of made a flute sounding instrument. That was with three of four linear piecewise functions. I know how a piano envelope looks too. If I knew what a didgeroo sounded like, I might be able to guess, but I&#39;m still not sure whether I am going to write a small synthesizer yet.
> [/b]



http://www.christiansenfamily.com/digi.mp3

This is a good example. It demonstrates nearly all of the sounds that can be made on a digeridoo.

----------


## YellowCalx777

*bump*

.....anyone with some updates?

----------


## SKA

Erm, does anyone know a site on which I can upload a bunch of small MP3 files? Or can I upload MP3 files here in this forum (@ add attatchment) ? I should figure MySpace out. Can someone help me out with that? I want to post some MP3s of musical ideas I recorded here. If any of you came up with something I&#39;d love to hear it of course.

You see I&#39;ve recorded several Ska Melodies, Just Repeatative Melodies I came up with once.
I used Audacity and a Semi Accoustic Guitar, Sometimes I add a Little Finishing Synthersizer Touch, but Mostly Stick to guitar.
With Ska I play and record the bassline with my accoustic guitar Copy and paste it so I have 2 basslines and then Use Audacity&#39;s effects to Drop the 2nd Bassline one Octave lower. I add some BasstBoost to it too and the Bass sounds really deep and cool, with a similair medoly played 1 octave lower along with it. And then I add the rythmic Upbeat Ska Guitar.

Now maybe some people here could imprt these MP3 files and add beats and further guitar effects to it? I would have to upload em first.

 I have plenty of Ska I record N stuff.
Any Music you recorded and want to share with us; do it here.

----------


## RooJ

SKA,
A site such as http://www.filefactory.com/ or any other file hosting site should do the trick.

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q...earch&meta=

Hope that helps,

Roo

----------


## Ynot

> *bump*
> 
> .....anyone with some updates?
> [/b]



just to kick start things,
I&#39;ll put something together over the next few days and post it up here

it&#39;s going to be weird doing stuff without a solid beat
but I&#39;ll give it a go

----------


## Sleepless

Hi, I&#39;m a guitarist and I have some skills on synths and recording/mastering too. If you need that kind of help, please feel free to PM me.

Also I can help you with uploading files. I can give you lots of free space on my ftp with your own username and password  :smiley:  Just PM me, I&#39;ll be glad to help you.

----------


## Ynot

ok, given this some thought
and this is what I&#39;ll be working on over the next few weeks
comments / improvements, as ever, are appreciated

there&#39;s going to be a series of tracks, 30 - 45 mins long

all of these tracks will have the same ending,
being some sort of vocalisation, telling you to
Remember, wake up from and record your dream

the idea is that you can build up a playlist of these tracks, and the whole thing will last several hours

just to throw in an exampleTrack 1 - The Art of Noise
<blockquote>Various colours of noise intertwined and layered over some sort of melody
"Remember your dream.....Remember....Wake up....Wake up...."</blockquote>Track 2 - Lucid Drumming
<blockquote>Soft and peaceful drumming, think hypnotic african drums meets ambient soundscape
"Remember your dream.....Remember....Wake up....Wake up...."</blockquote>Track 3 - ........
<blockquote>............
"Remember your dream.....Remember....Wake up....Wake up...."</blockquote>Track 4 - ........
<blockquote>............
"Remember your dream.....Remember....Wake up....Wake up...."</blockquote>
......
....
..So, you can bung the whole lot (or a selection of ones you like) into a playlist and stick it on shuffle

also, anyone can make additional tracks to add to the collection

to start with, I&#39;ll knock up a few samples for the standard ending, and post them up

thoughts ?

----------


## Ynot

also, I think stricy quality control should be used on the tracks, so that it all blends in nicely

standard ranges on track volume (both average and peak Db)
all tracks to start and finish on 0 Db (no pops or clicks when changing tracks)
all tracks to fade in & out at the same (or similar) rate

that sort of thing
I&#39;ll expand later

----------


## Mr.caramel

Well i can play the flute if that helps but i wouldn&#39;t know how to get the sounds on my computer...might ask my brother but hes not good at everything.

  I think it needs to have a flute in to make it more dreamy as flutes can have a nice dreamy effect on them plus i think a harp would be nice or am i going a bit classical. Lol hehehe im weird(that was a random statement).

----------


## SKA

> Well i can play the flute if that helps but i wouldn&#39;t know how to get the sounds on my computer...might ask my brother but hes not good at everything.
> 
>   I think it needs to have a flute in to make it more dreamy as flutes can have a nice dreamy effect on them plus i think a harp would be nice or am i going a bit classical. Lol hehehe im weird(that was a random statement).
> [/b]



Yeah I know but alot of New Age Meditative have japanese style flutes in them. I was thinking of Creating a more Earthly groove, Deep  Entrancing African Rythms on acoustic percussion would be just great. With some nature Sounds and some Musical Melody mixed Through it. Any people here know Enya? She has alot of Choirs in her songs. It sounds really really dreamy and &#39;&#39;floaty&#39;&#39;. Some african type of choir singing Lucid Dreaming Chants would be a great way of Mixing an Entrancing Vocal Melody with a Lucid Mantra: it may work a 1000s times better to focus your attention than on other Mantras or Ambience Flute Music.
It should be very subtle, not claiming too much attention. Just a Track that would bring you in a deep Spiritual State of Mind.

----------


## Angelus

*reminds self to post on this thread tomorrow*

Quick note (I&#39;ll elaborate tomorrow)...

It has to be consistant with sleep patterns.

It has to be an extremely long song that can be relative to the point of sleep you are currently in.

For example, a somewhat sparratic and ever changing tune is needed just before the person hits REM sleep, as hypnagogic imagery occurs, and the brain is ever changing it&#39;s focus.

You have to see this as more than just a mellow song with a mantra.

SKA, you seem educated on the matter, so you should more than understand that the song needs to be roughly synched with the five stages of sleep, or the person will simply remember the song when they wake up and probably not gain anything from it.

In any case, I&#39;ll post on this and what I can do to contribute to this effort.

I&#39;ll post my musical talents and editing abilities and whatnot tomorrow.

Goodbye.

----------


## SKA

Okay here&#39;s some Ska N stuff I recorded, Using an Accoustic Guitar and Audacity only, sometimes using My Synthesizer.
They are only short, simple and repeatative since they were the first thing I recorded just to Save the Idea from fading away from my memory. Here are some:

Klezmeresque Ska
More Ska 
Fat Bass Ska
A Mysterious Pirate song Played on Synthersizer

That&#39;s what I do when suddenly something melodic popped into my head while taking a Shower and run to my Computer with my Guitar as fast as I can when I&#39;m done Showering.  :tongue2:

----------


## Angelus

Great stuff, SKA.

But I don&#39;t know... will that stimulate the _sleeping_ brain? I know it could stimulate mine, but what of everyone else?

The sound of music I thought of was more along the lines of Nine Inch Nails&#39; acoustic and slow sounding music, perhaps minus the industrial-sounding drums.

A great example is And All That Could Have Been by Nine Inch Nails.

Add a mantra, take some of the extreme change in volume away, and I think it&#39;s perfect.

I&#39;m thinking of recording some stuff tonight. I&#39;ll post it tomorrow.

Other than that, SKA, you are pretty talented.

Too bad my expertese is in soloing...

I&#39;ll manage.

----------


## GiraffeToothbrush

I really wish I had better software, but I can&#39;t on this thing. It can only hold up to 4 GB and it has barely 120 MB left on it right now, and I have to share it with my brothers.

It would be nice to have my own computer back. I had Reason installed on it.

----------


## YellowCalx777

If someone can make up a mantra and post it here I can be able to work with it to put it in the song. 
I&#39;m not too good at that so I&#39;m hoping someone else can make somethin up.

----------


## GeorgeJung

Hey nice thread, great idea. I would love to hear the final product.  I play the guitar as well and i would like to add a lil somethin&#39; but i dont have a good mic to record. 

Hey ska i listened to those songs u posted, pretty good man.. I liked that pirate song, i actually played a pretty sick guitar solo over it - I&#39;m gonna work on gettin a better mic and maybe i could post it. O ya and nice picture dude your eyes are so red, haha you look so stoned.

But has anyone recorded anything for this yet?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> O ya and nice picture dude your eyes are so red, haha you look so stoned.
> [/b]



lol I thought he looked possessed

----------


## PhowaBoy

Perhaps for the Mantra, you can just use spoken word - as if your dream guide is speaking to you... something like "Are you awake... are you sure?", or something like "stay calm, you&#39;re dreaming", or some ambiant 2 way radio / NASA / Space like communication where &#39;control&#39; and &#39;Major Tom&#39; are trying to figure out if this is a dream.

Would be cool to have the sound set up to conincide with the stages of sleep.  This may not work out depending on how much variance there is in peoples sleep cycles as far as time goes (ie.  still in deep sleep, and the rem section starts up).

I have talent in music composition (piano and axe), but not with poetry.  I&#39;ve taken music technology at the University level, but do not have any of my own equip.  I&#39;ll try to throw a quick sample together for ideas and kicks using Audacity (which is a pretty amazing program for being free).

Nice thread&#33;

----------


## wombing

good idea y&#39;all.

  i&#39;d help, but i know fuck all about recording, digital files/compression rates/audio programs, etc.

  otherwise i could probably contribute some muted bongo, or keyboard (if i had one as well as a piano).

  however, i&#39;ll be more than happy to give constructive criticism once this starts coming together abit more.

----------


## SKA

> good idea y&#39;all.
> 
>   i&#39;d help, but i know fuck all about recording, digital files/compression rates/audio programs, etc.
> 
>   otherwise i could probably contribute some muted bongo, or keyboard (if i had one as well as a piano).
> 
>   however, i&#39;ll be more than happy to give constructive criticism once this starts coming together abit more.
> [/b]



Hey you should record a couple of short. looping, Easy sounding, Percussion samples with your Bongo:
Try something Celtic, usually 3/4 rythm.
Or Shamanic/African
Or Something Oriental Eastern.
Or anything that sounds spiritual, relaxing, ambiant an catchy that comes up in you.

Record it ( Download AudaCity for free if you need a simple yet effective Music Recording/editting program.)
You could Save it as an AudacityFile (.aup) and as an MP3. Either way I could then import it into my Audacity and record some guitar or Synthesizer over it.

You could Either Upload the MP3 file or add me on MSN and send me the file over MSN: Once I&#39;m done recording something over the Bongo drums myself I can send it to another Musician on these boards so that in the end there&#39;ll be a little touch and style in the ambiant music of everyone here.

----------


## wombing

audacity sounds like just the ticket...unfortunately i currently have no computer of my own, and the library or friends/family who generously allow me to use theirs are all unneccessarily paranoid about downloading ANYTHING that isn&#39;t on an OEM cd *laughs* i&#39;ve promised all three benefactors that i won&#39;t download any programs...only browse.

   likely be getting a com within a month though, so i&#39;ll definitely take your advice then.

   to be open, i&#39;d be more comfortable if others get a basic framework going first anyways...i can channel some decent beats, but at my current skill level i&#39;m more in the "supplementing" department, and less in the "creating the rythym for a collaboration" department   ::wink::  though i suppose i can give that a shot too..

----------


## SKA

If you or anyone here can Record an Accoustic Percussion Rythm Loop Suitable for a Spiritual, Ambiant MP3 Track and post a link of a Downloadable MP3 of it here, or Send it to me via MSNmessenger, That&#39;d be a Great way to Start an Ambiant Song.


Rythm is where Music Begins. Every new Rythm Can lead to a New Song to be Created.

----------


## PhowaBoy

Perhaps a good way to get an interesting ambiant rythm track is to record samples of things, like wind in the trees, voice, chimes, bell, cat meow, ... etc, and then use the tools to manipulate the sound into a track.

I&#39;ll see if I can make a quick one in the next hour or two.

----------


## PhowaBoy

Here&#39;s a quick track that can be looped.  I didn&#39;t get to deep into the manipulation of the sound since I thought it  best to leave for whoever would like to use it so as to "bend it to thier music".

See the attached file.  I think it would make a good trance type underbeat, add a little of this, a little of that.. etc.

Can you guess what the sample is a recording of?   ::bigteeth:: 

P.s.  Headphones or a good stereo system is needed to get the bass sounds as most computer speakers don&#39;t seem to do it justice.

----------


## SKA

> Here&#39;s a quick track that can be looped.  I didn&#39;t get to deep into the manipulation of the sound since I thought it  best to leave for whoever would like to use it so as to "bend it to thier music".
> 
> See the attached file.  I think it would make a good trance type underbeat, add a little of this, a little of that.. etc.
> 
> Can you guess what the sample is a recording of?  
> 
> P.s.  Headphones or a good stereo system is needed to get the bass sounds as most computer speakers don&#39;t seem to do it justice.
> [/b]



Yeah I once saw a live Tekno/GOA-DJ that used Recorded INSECTS-noises, edited them with soundFX and made the brutest beats out of them.

Now crickets make me feel a little queasy to fall asleep or meditate to.
Something very Earthly, Close to nature:
The low Tiger growling sound is great. Indeed it needs alot of Bass to do it Justice but my 5.1 SoundSystem with phatass subwoofer should do the trick   ::wink::  

Something warm, Primordial, Close to nature like African drums combined with the growls, making a beat would be great.  Secondairy background noises such as birds wings flapping, birds singing, Hooves of Horses, Chimes and crickets on the background that all fit in Rythmically Correct would make for a magical shamanic sound.

----------


## PhowaBoy

Hey Ska, how&#39;s it?

I put together a little mp3 using the track I posted before.  It&#39;s not that great... needs some work on getting a small click out on the loop track, but I think it has a nice feel to it and may present a few ideas to share with others.

Do you have a page I can post this too so that others can hear it, or put a link in this thread to it?

It&#39;s 2:30 long and about 2.4MB.

P.

----------


## sweetshoes18

I think it would be a good idea if this site could incorperate a "Lucid Melody&#39;s" page where people post there songs or atleast put links to their songs to listen to while sleeping.

 I do alot of ambient recordings

Music

    In that link is an example of my work --- Its actully part of an album I am working on. 
 It is more chaotic than peacful but just so you can see what I do.

     I play guitar, mandolin, and some piano.

        Im into all music... Jazz, Rock, Ambient, Techno, alot of ethnic stuff aswell


      I am willing to help at all costs... making music is my life&#33;

 Anyways, PM me if you need me for anything

   --- Im also a REASON guru.

----------


## PhowaBoy

Here&#39;s a little mp3 I flipped off the other day   ::content::  

It&#39;s uses a recording of kitty purrring, and a Tibetan Singing Bowl.

I burried the sound in some reverb, and left some room for some sort of mantra over the top.

Hope it gives others some ideas too.

http://media.putfile.com/The-Bowl-Sings-to-Kitty

Let me know what you think&#33;   :yumdumdoodledum:

----------


## xcrissxcrossx

i ply the bass guitar but i dont think i can play anything like that.

----------


## Miskingo

If I had a way to record I would play my djembe. I play alot of Afro-Latin/Shamanic/Native American  But I don&#39;t have any way to record it to my computer. Same thing with my piano and still harp.

----------


## SKA

> If I had a way to record I would play my djembe. I play alot of Afro-Latin/Shamanic/Native American  But I don&#39;t have any way to record it to my computer. Same thing with my piano and still harp.
> [/b]



Got a Mic on your PC? go to This Page and download Audacity for free. It&#39;s a simple sound-editting/recording program yet very effective for small sample recordings.

If you&#39;ve recorded it you can upload the MP3 and post the link here.

----------


## SKA

> Here&#39;s a little mp3 I flipped off the other day   
> 
> It&#39;s uses a recording of kitty purrring, and a Tibetan Singing Bowl.
> 
> I burried the sound in some reverb, and left some room for some sort of mantra over the top.
> 
> Hope it gives others some ideas too.
> 
> http://media.putfile.com/The-Bowl-Sings-to-Kitty
> ...



Wow that&#39;s really great. I love the Tibetan Singing bowl.
I bought a brand new wicked Roland Synthesizer and it has like the best soundsamples ever: percussion, strings, Piano, Organ, Trumpets, Sitar, Sound FX...everything. It&#39;s really great.

And yesterday I recorded an ambient sample of music with it. With Choir, Indian Tabla percussion, a heartbeat and a TigerGrowl mixed through the beat. I uploaded it so:
Click here to Listen if you&#39;re interrested. Maybe someone can loop it and use the sample as a background for a more sophisticated ambient track.

Oh and for fun I recorded a Ska song, in no time, with Organ, Drums & Dual Saxophones. It is still very messy. But I&#39;ll work it out and Refine the song later.
Click here to Listen
Click here to listen

----------


## NightBreeze

Yo

I dig what&#39;s going on here. I&#39;m into music making as well. I&#39;m an advanced guitar player, admitted at a music conservatory (don&#39;t know if you know what this is, but it&#39;s an education in music). I have worked extensively with reason and cubase and am quite familiar with both applications. For those that don&#39;t know, they are the top of the bill in electronic music making. I can work very well with all kinds of overdrive, equalizers, flangers, chorus, reverb, delay, whatever in these programs so if you say what you want with a sample or sound, I will see what I can do

I also have an expensive microphone + mixer here, so if there are any guitar parts that you come up with, I can play them and record them. About instruments and sound FX, I have about 12 gigabytes filled with all kinds of instruments (including the didgeridoo ^^) so it will be no problem for me to write the parts for those instruments. Like I said, I also have a lot of sound FX and some sources for them...

So basically, what I&#39;m trying to say is: I don&#39;t think FX or instruments will be a problem for the musical process here  :smiley:  Let&#39;s take it to the next step and gather some ppl? I&#39;d say exchange msn addresses

- Thom

----------


## PhowaBoy

Hey Ska,

I&#39;m having troubles downloading your links for some reason.  Are others having the same problem?

P.

----------


## Neruo

I am a guitar player.  ^__^

However I don&#39;t think I can really help you. Some of the stuff you have allready sounds pretty sweet, and I don&#39;t have recording software/hardware.

However, I find the idea of a LD-MP3 made by DV-members really cool. 

Keep up the good work.

----------


## SKA

Okay this time I uploaded the MP3s to http://media.putfile.com
Click Here for the Ambient Sample
Click here for the Skanking Ska Song.

----------


## SKA

Bump&#33; 

Seen the hugeness of and large interrest in this Topic, I&#39;m asking the Mods: Can this Topic be Sticky&#39;D?

----------


## SKA

And so, roughly 4 years after the last post, I revive this Topic.

I have made loads and loads of ambient tracks perfect for lucid dream guidance in reason 4.0
If someone can tell me a good, reliable site to upload MP3s or WAVs where they can be easily downloaded by others then I will upload heaps of ambient lucid dream tracks and share them with you people in this topic.

----------


## Clyde Machine

I love Last.FM, but that's just me. You can keep track of your artist information there, update it, do whatever you like. If you're looking for a lot less fun and a lot more ads for free upload services, Fileden has always worked for me - be warned though, if your account is inactive for 30+ days it'll warn you about it that it'll wipe your account from the system, so if you're look to keep your files online a long time, you'll need to either log in at least once a month, or go for a different site. Loaf uses UpUrLoad for the Aware magazine; I haven't tried it myself but I attempted uploading something once and found the process to be simple and friendly.

----------


## Masaki115

Hmm, ive been playing guitar religiously for about 1 1/2 years now, i could pitch in if need-be. Any guitar should probably use a lot of slides , nothing too hard or fast, as we dont want to actyally come back to reality, just nudged conscious. Probably about to buy guitar pro 6, so ive got a ton of effects there, i can hook my guitar up to both my mac, laptop and pc, never use audacity tbh, but its never too late to try something new. I have both acoustic and electric guitars, know some chords but not loads, plus my acoustic strings are too heavy too sound soft  :tongue2:  mostly use garageband to record stuff, il see what that can export too, in any case, id be happy to do some slides for the track, id give my voice too, but its probably not what your looking for, my music of choice being melodic death metal, i can scream and sing, but not softly. Im going to stop rambling now as this is going to give anyone reading it a headache  :tongue2:

----------


## SKA

Thx Clyde Machine.
I just registered a Last.fm account.
I was wondering however; Do you know how I upload my own tracks from my PC to my profile?
And will these tracks be downloadable for others?

----------


## Clyde Machine

http://musicmanager.last.fm/ There's where you manage your profile.  :smiley:  You can set tracks to be fully-playable tracks, free downloadable tracks, or :30 previews of the tracks. You'll see after you get uploading some tracks. What's your profile?

----------


## SKA

I have to sign up as an artist first and now I'm at a page where I have to sign an agreement of sharing royalties... What the fuck are they rambling about money allready? I just wanna share some music.
Wouldn't checking one of the boxes in this agreement by any chance make me unwillingly give the permission for lowlife, parasitical rats to make money with my music?

Why do I have to fill in the currency that I use in the first step of registering an artist account?

----------


## SKA

Making people enthusiastic about and coöperate on experimenting with new methods to induce Lucid and Vidid Dreams seems near impossible on this site nowadays.
I remember better times on DreamViews where people would come with ideas to induce LDs and coöperate and focus on it untill a conclusion can be reached.

Nowadays I see new topics every day being burried under piles of new topics the very next day. And to be honost most topics in this board aren't at all sensible or contributing to attaining lucidity.

How hard can it be to get a couple of people to work together to develop an idea into a practical LD induction technique? How hard can it be to get a couple of Lucid Dreamers to co-createLucid Dream MP3s?

----------


## Reinhardt

I have a didgeridoo track on my myspace and a few other demo songs
http://www.myspace.com/wildlettucemusic  listen to Australia(for didgeridoo)  Middle Eastern ( Freestyle for Guitar and percussion) 
Only demo songs on there but if you guys are interested i can get the full version ones i made and better quality.

----------


## SKA

I made many tracks lately. 2 of them are somewhat suitable for Lucid Dream guidance.
I tried putting them on my Myspace now; 1 is up. The other track appears to be too large.
Here's my MySpace: http://www.myspace.com/skallonmusic

Does no one here know of a free, simple site whereto I can upload MP3s downloadable for others?

----------


## Clyde Machine

> I have to sign up as an artist first and now I'm at a page where I have to sign an agreement of sharing royalties... What the fuck are they rambling about money allready? I just wanna share some music.
> Wouldn't checking one of the boxes in this agreement by any chance make me unwillingly give the permission for lowlife, parasitical rats to make money with my music?
> 
> Why do I have to fill in the currency that I use in the first step of registering an artist account?



 Last.FM does have an artist royalty program where if you'd like, on-site radio plays will earn you money. But, for those that don't care about such things, there is an option to opt out of this program and not participate in it at all. Read the directions, you'll get past all that and on to uploading your downloadable tracks.






> Making people enthusiastic about and coöperate on experimenting with new methods to induce Lucid and Vidid Dreams seems near impossible on this site nowadays.
> I remember better times on DreamViews where people would come with ideas to induce LDs and coöperate and focus on it untill a conclusion can be reached.
> 
> Nowadays I see new topics every day being burried under piles of new topics the very next day. And to be honost most topics in this board aren't at all sensible or contributing to attaining lucidity.
> 
> How hard can it be to get a couple of people to work together to develop an idea into a practical LD induction technique? How hard can it be to get a couple of Lucid Dreamers to co-createLucid Dream MP3s?



It could be that people have found methods that are working just fine? While I know there's always a better way to do tasks, like inducing lucidity, but I'd make a better use of my time either exploring the uses and mysteries of lucid dreams now that I can induce them consistently for myself, or teaching others about lucid dreaming and the already well-established induction methods than trying to make new methods that are more efficient than what we already know about. As for lucid dream mp3s, I'm confused: are you making mp3s that'll induce lucid dreams, that'll assist in becoming lucid, or just to give you a better dream experience (like for pre-sleep meditation)?





> Does no one here know of a free, simple site whereto I can upload MP3s downloadable for others?



1. Fileden.com
2. UpUrLoad.com
3. MegaUpload.com
4. Mediafire.com
5. FileDropper.com
6. Last.FM (following prior instructions to opt out of the Artist Royalty program)
7. YouSendIt.com (see limitations; it's more for delivery than extended hosting)
8. If the above aren't enough for you: Find more here.

Hit any one of those, you'll find what you're looking for.  :wink2:

----------


## SKA

Thanx Clyde. That was what I was looking for.

Reinhardt did you play the guitar and percussion yourself? I really like it. It's really good.

I uploaded a track I recently made. 10 minutes and 40 seconds. It's very relaxing and entrancing. Easy to fall asleep to.
Meant to play on repeat while falling asleep.
You can download it here to try:
http://www.upurload.com/file.php?nam...ffd0da7a8e.mp3

----------


## mindwanderer

I read the OP, but don't have the time to read all the replies so I'm not sure exactly what's going on. 

I make Multi-stage Isochronic Tracks, which for me are very effective at increasing dream recall and vividness of dreams. Listening to them from a fully awake and alert state causes some hypnogagic imagery while calming the body. I'd be happy to contribute some I've already made, or make some new ones if you're looking for something different. 

I also compose of guitar and piano, however I'm currently pretty terrible at singing... but I'm getting there. 

As far as resources, I have a boss multi-effects pedal, decent mic, piano, two spanish guitars, two acoustic guitars, two electrics guitars, two ukeleles, two bongo sets, a violin, harmonica in C, G, and B. 

So, if someone wants to update me on what's going down and how this'll work I'd be happy to contribute in any ways possible.

----------


## SKA

Mindwanderer. In a nutshell the purpose of this topic is to develop and share tracks that, in whatever way, can help induce lucid dreams. Either by certain constant high pitched sounds(to keep awareness high) or by ambient tracks with every now and then a slightly "disturbing"/alarming sound to keep you from falling asleep unconscious. Be creative and try to work together.  This thread is all about developping the perfect music/ambience/noise to induce lucid dreams.

Feel free to download my track(s) and edit them to your likings and reupload them. 
Keep in mind that it has to be awakening yet subtile/subdued enough to allow you to fall asleep on it.

----------


## SKA

The purpose of this Topic is simply to make tracks that induce vivid, more aware, hopefully lucid, dreams.
It can be Ambient, Music, Noise. 
It will have to have something that raises/focusses awareness like high pitched sounds, Entrancing drummer, Subsonic constant tones, bells..etc, 
but at the same time it will have to be calm and subdued enough to allow you to fall asleep on it.

Also I encourage people to work together. Feel free to download my track, import it into Audacity, Qbase, Cooledit or whatever Soundrecording/editing program you may use, and record your own sounds/music/whatever over it.
Then you could reupload it and post the link to download it here. Other people may then try it as a Lucid Dream Aid and then add something they find it still needs to it.

This way I hope we can develop the perfect MP3 tracks for inducing highly aware, lucid dreams.

----------


## mindwanderer

> The purpose of this Topic is simply to make tracks that induce vivid, more aware, hopefully lucid, dreams.
> It can be Ambient, Music, Noise. 
> It will have to have something that raises/focusses awareness like high pitched sounds, Entrancing drummer, Subsonic constant tones, bells..etc, 
> but at the same time it will have to be calm and subdued enough to allow you to fall asleep on it.
> 
> Also I encourage people to work together. Feel free to download my track, import it into Audacity, Qbase, Cooledit or whatever Soundrecording/editing program you may use, and record your own sounds/music/whatever over it.
> Then you could reupload it and post the link to download it here. Other people may then try it as a Lucid Dream Aid and then add something they find it still needs to it.
> 
> This way I hope we can develop the perfect MP3 tracks for inducing highly aware, lucid dreams.



Well.... not to burst any bubbles... but my understanding is that the single most effective way to induce vivid dreams, with high recall and high chance for lucidity is simply raw unaccompanied isochronic tones. They're the most powerful method for increasing dream recall, vividness, and lucidness (outside of your own potential at least). 

You can beat around the bush all you like, but Isochronic beats are most effective when used alone... 

However... if you were to use ambience/nature/calming sounds to lul a person to sleep, then after about 30 mins (roughly how long it takes to fall asleep) start an Isochronic tracks that starts around 8 or 9hz (right outside of theta waves) and then works it's way to around 5 or 6hz (deep sleep) then it would take a much shorter time to reach rem/deep sleep. Then once the isochronic track is over, simply play a third track with either mantras, or sometype of sound that is loud enough to be heard, but not wake you... so that it's heard in your dream and you gain lucidity. 

The downside with that Idea is that it'd be around 2 and a half hours long, or longer... and you'd need a way of listening to it while sleeping.

edit:

I'm not sure if someone has brought this up yet... but you can't truely believe that there is a perfect mp3 track to induce LDs can you? Brain chemistry, general sleep patterns, sleep rhythms, how familiar you are with lucids, reality checks etc. 

You will never.... and I mean NEVER find the perfect LD inducing track. It might work for 4 people... but it won't work for another 6. Human beings are so incredibly complex on the large and small scales that to think you could find something that works reliably 50% of the time with everybody is silly. 

*A perfect LD inducing track would be one that is made by, made for, and tested by the person intending to use it. Nobody else knows you, how you sleep, when you sleep, you patterns etc.*

----------


## SKA

I've never heard of Isochronic tones before. It sounds alot like the BrainWave generator, where certain sound vibrations played into each ear seperately was supposed to adjust brainwaves and induce certain states of mind. Is it like that?
Could you please explain what Isochronic tones are and could you let me hear some of them?


And I don't see how that would burtst my bubble. It seems it could only make it a bigger bubble.
If Isochronic tones are really that effective, then they may be added to ambience/music/noise tracks for them to become more awakening.

----------


## mindwanderer

I meant the 'burst your bubble part' as being that no one track is perfect... and that's it's unrealistic to believe such a thing. 
Isochronic tones however, have been shown in several tests to be up to 50% effective in people with little or no previous training in lucid dreaming! 





> I've never heard of Isochronic tones before. It sounds alot like the BrainWave generator, where certain sound vibrations played into each ear seperately was supposed to adjust brainwaves and induce certain states of mind. Is it like that?
> Could you please explain what Isochronic tones are and could you let me hear some of them?
> 
> 
> And I don't see how that would burtst my bubble. It seems it could only make it a bigger bubble.
> If Isochronic tones are really that effective, then they may be added to ambience/music/noise tracks for them to become more awakening.



Isochronic tones are the newest thing in brainwave entrainment. It way easier to make than bin/monaural beats... and it's WAAAAAAY more effective. 
Also, they don't have to be played through stereo headphones, or any headphones. Of course, it's more effective if your taking in the tones at your fullest capacity without any outside noise... but it'll work none the less. 
Isochronic tones are scientifically studied and proven to work, and have been praised by Stephen Laberge... the "Father" of lucid dreaming. 

They're quite simple... and the science behind it can be put into layman's terms. 

A carrier frequency (the pitch) is play a certain number of times a second (hz) in which the brain then taking in this powerful stimuli does it's darndest to switch up a Sodium/Potassium pump here and there to switch up the polar charge of neural clumps in the brain effectively 'entraining' the brain to which ever frequency (hz) is being played. 

Here's my 'Lucid Dream Induction V2.0' for download as a wav file. 
http://www.mediafire.com/?tzjig1lenjn

And here's my 'sine wave tone ld2' file in mp3
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ymeljuicywl/Sine Wave Tone LD2.mp3

The LD induction V2.0 track is a transitional track... used to gently and gradually transition your brain from a waking frequency (anywhere from 15 to 40hz) all the way down through deep relaxion (10hz) to deep sleep brain waves (4 to 7hz). The sine wave tone ld2 track is a track that is the same frequency (5hz) all the way through. And if listened to without being extremely relaxed or having listened to the LD induction V2.0 track, it can cause dizziness, nausea, and general unpleasentness. Nothing permanent though... 

So best bet is to only listen to Lucid Dream Induction V2.0 right before bed, and then try for a WILD... and then if that fails wake up at night (WBTB) and listen to the Sine wave tone ld2 track before falling back asleep. 

My LD Induction V2.0 track has worked wonders for me, and I've had some positive feedback from others who have tryed it... the feedback ranged from having lucid dreams after listening to the track, to simply being very relaxed and 'chill' if listened to during the day... like after work and stuff. 

Anyways, try it out tonight and get back to me with as detailed feedback as possible. If you can, make mental notes while you're listening to it of any sensations you might have during certain parts, or if you think that a certain frequency is played for too long/short. 

By the way, there are parts of silence in there (5-10seconds) so just because it's quiet doesn't mean the track is over... the LD induction V2.0 track is about 15 minutes long!

I should also make clear, this is a 'prototype' track... also brain wave entrainment is a somewhat iffy thing, because during dreaming while some parts of the brain are at a low frequency, others may be at a higher frequency. But regardless, isochronic tones definately can work... just need to try.

----------


## kookyinc

I'm not fantastic at it, but I compose sometimes in Garageband or I write sheet music in Sibelius.

----------


## Moto

I have a pretty good voice, and I can do some overtones, or any mantra you like.  I can go slightly low, and pretty high.  Just send me a PM, asking me to do whatev, and I'll do it, and send you the mp3 over email or something, and let me know if it works for you.  Namaste
~Moto

----------


## Clyde Machine

> I meant the 'burst your bubble part' as being that no one track is perfect... and that's it's unrealistic to believe such a thing. 
> Isochronic tones however, have been shown in several tests to be up to 50% effective in people with little or no previous training in lucid dreaming!



Really? May I see the aforementioned study that proved it? I looked into isochronic tones before but never went far with them - I'd like to learn a little more about their effectiveness.

----------


## mindwanderer

I wish I could, but I don't keep track of my sources. I've read this stat in several places online, from a range of resources. Though, of course, like any experiment, even a 'scientifically' obtained result isn't 100% true for everyone, as there are biases and many variables including participant sample, sample size, lifestyle, use etc. 

For me, they have been 100% effective. And that's after a long dry streak, and without having been practicing dream recall and reality checks for the last while. 

I'm sure with some searching the sources could be found, but unfortunately I don't have the time to look for them. As such, I wouldn't blame you for taking my statement as no more than a grain of sand... I'd do the same. But if you search around you'll find it.

What I think would be best, however, is that we... as Lucid Veterans (some of us at least) do our own experiment on these forums.  

Also, I've already explained the jist of isochronic tones several times in this thread... so if you just go back a page or two and look for my posts you'll find the explanation.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Thanks for the response, mindwanderer.  :smiley:  I know what they are and generally how they work, so if I ever find a need to tell someone of them, I'll refer them here.

----------


## SKA

I made a SoundCloud on which I put some of my Tracks.
Some of them are for Lucid Dream induction: These will be downloadable as opposed to the rest.

Here it is: skallonmusic - Tracks - SoundCloud

----------


## xLuCaNe

Binaural beats induce me into concious sleep in this order delta, delta, theta, alpha, then quickly back into theta states you can download the at jetcity orange.com

----------


## SKA

I was inspired by a National Geographic documentairy about Ultrasound(As heard in the roar of Tigers and Lions). So I tried to create some really deep, mostly subsonic, but subtile tones in Reason 4, my music program.

It can be listened and downloaded from this link:
skallonmusic - IWishWellInTheWishingWell - SoundCloud

The deep rumble somehow has a calming and clearing effect on me. I added some ambient sounds like crickets, birds and woodland creeking sounds.
Half the track is with the deep rumbling tones, half of the track is only birds and crickets and a subtle synth chord, with the deep rumbling tones being absent.
This way I won't get too used to the rumble to notice it.

The track, if downloaded, is meant to be played on repeat all night while sleeping, on a volume low enough to not keep you from falling asleep. Adjust to your own needs.

I have yet to try this, because I don't have anything to play music with in my bedroom and my PC is downstairs. Need to fix this soon.

----------


## SKA

I made another ambient track yesterday. It's ambient Celtic music I composed in reason.
skallonmusic - Celtic Deities - SoundCloud

It can be downloaded as well. Meant to be played in an endless loop throughout the night on a low volume.


Now that I've made several shorter ambient tracks I'm thinking of using Audacity or a similair audio editing program to merge them together in 1 really long ambient track.
Perhaps a track of 90 minutes, having variations in excitement & tranquility, Mayor & Minor, uptempo & downtempo. 
In between the several melodic loops I can place silence with occasional sounds of waterdrops, birds, crickets, rain, storm, synthesizer sounds, bells, chimes and choirs.

This to create a sound scape that pulses from tranquil/subtile voids of near-silence to slightly excited/more intense melodic loops. Perhaps these short exciting melodic loops can cause short awakenings or near-awakenings throughout the night, putting one in a state from which it is alot easier to acces a dream lucidly.

----------


## celestialelixir

What ever came of this idea? I have a guitar and am looking into getting a synth. I'd love to contribute to a Dreamviews ambient album somehow. Just tell me what you want me to do  ::D:

----------


## SKA

I really need to buy a decent soundsystem for in my bedroom.
I bet I can fix a free, old PC to serve as a music/library/player so I can play Music and Lucid Dream/Meditative tracks near my bed.
I suppose it would be nice to place an upward facing subwoofer under my bed, at the height of my heart chakra. And then place the smaller, high frequency speakers on each side of the bed.

Then I can do experiments with very low pitched, deep, bassy sounds, very high pitched, flat, beeping sounds and all possible sounds in between.
Sleeping on different sounds I may find out which sounds have an awakening effect, by being slightly uncomfortable/stressing and which sounds have a calming/hypnotic effect, by being slightly sedative/apeacing/boring.
Then, when the desired sounds are created, you can carefully mix Calming sounds with Stressing sounds in various Ratios into various Calmth/Stress-Tracks and try sleeping on all those tracks.

We know that certain sounds overstimulate our brains and will not allow us to fall asleep. We know that certain sounds & melodies are very calming/apeacing and sedative on the human mind.
Playing with them, finetuning them to induce a wakefull, but calm/entranced state of being is what I'm trying to achieve, together with Dreamview-peoples with this Topic.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I was hoping there are some musicians on these boards.
> I thought perhaps together we could record and compose an *entrancing Lucid Dream aid Track*.
> 
> 
> I Play a great deal of *guitar* and some *Piano* and I like creating mysterious melodies. Now if you can play anything: Percussions would be very nice, piano, Bass, Trumpet, Didgeridoo...anything you think may be a good sound to add to an Ambient Lucid Dream aid MP3.
> 
> You can record beat/melody-samples with simple free downloadable programs like:
> AudaCity which is what I use.
> Perhaps some of you can create ambient sounds with Cubase or Reason or such programs. We could work together in making something very ambient by sending eachother our recorded samples and recording something over it on another track.
> ...



Did someone say.... *didjeridoo?*

*OneiroMonster (click)*

----------


## Metallicuh

I have some advice for musicians who don't know how to make mysterious music.
The whole tone scale is perfect for mysterious stuff.
It's used in the movies where someone would recall a memory.

----------

